# Can Anyone Use MMS (Rogers) Without Data?



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone here who doesn't have a Data plan and is using MMS. I tried right after upgrading to 3.0 and accepted the new carrier settings (don't think you can upgrade without new carrier settings) and I'm also with a data block on my account as well since I dont have data (assuming that is the issue?)

Any help/insight is appreciated.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

i have the data block as well and no data plan, i called rogers today and discussed it, the data block is the problem, and since we don't have a data plan we would get charged for using the MMS feature. If you want it to work, but would not care about getting charged, call and tell them to turn off the block.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah i would care, it wud cost waayyy too much to be worth it. But if you have MMS included (in my10) it should cost to send the MMS right? Just other data use like email and whatever else apps?


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

i would guess so. 
but just to make sure, i would call rogers to double check


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

MMS requires data access (ie - data cannot be blocked).

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/77083-mms-rogers-3-0-a.html


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

yes we know. he was referring to in his my10 if he would get charged for using MMS


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

SHEMM said:


> yes we know. he was referring to in his my10 if he would get charged for using MMS


Right for having data unblocked, but regardless it would be a stupid move cause then I'd get charged for all the pushes and whatnot.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

true true. thats why, im trying to get a data plan, so i dont have to worry bout the mms charges and it just goes with my data.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a data plan and everything and MMS wasn't working when I updated to 3.0... So I called Rogers and had them add the MMS portion to the $15 value - visual voice mail plan. Now it's $20 a month. Oh well.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

KMPhotos said:


> I have a data plan and everything and MMS wasn't working when I updated to 3.0... So I called Rogers and had them add the MMS portion to the $15 value - visual voice mail plan. Now it's $20 a month. Oh well.


those theives


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

KMPhotos said:


> I have a data plan and everything and MMS wasn't working when I updated to 3.0... So I called Rogers and had them add the MMS portion to the $15 value - visual voice mail plan. Now it's $20 a month. Oh well.


You didn't have to do that... I still have the $15 value pack and MMS is working. I'll just pay $.25 per MMS as I'm sure I'll never send or receive more than 20 ($5 worth) in a month anyways.


----------

